

Uber banned for good in Germany - Settembrini

Predatory startup Uber is not allowed to operate without a license pertaining to the federal Personenbeförderungsgesetz that regulates transportation by bus, car and tram, a Frankfurt court has confirmed on thursday (preliminary injunction). Uber faces a penance of 250,000 Euro per violation. Uber plans to fight the ban, it said, according to Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung. This likely means that without a license, Uber is done. To qualify for a license, any service needs to meet wide-ranging requirements set forth in the aforementioned law, which &quot;UberPop&quot; seems unlikely to be able to (ever) meet.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;uk.mobile.reuters.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;idUKKBN0GX0EM20140902<p>Original report:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.faz.net&#x2F;aktuell&#x2F;wirtschaft&#x2F;wirtschaftspolitik&#x2F;taxi-konkurrenz-gericht-verbietet-uber-deutschlandweit-13130485.html<p>Court order:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.dpaq.de&#x2F;7814-beschluss-landgericht-ffm_uber-taxi-deutschland_2014-09-01.pdf<p>License requirements:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gesetze-im-internet.de&#x2F;pbefg&#x2F;__13.html
======
Xylakant
This is a preliminary injunction, so not the result of a full court case -
which will certainly follow as Uber will appeal. Nonetheless, AFAIK this
injunction is different from the last ones as it is a court injunction and
unlike the others can be enforced until it has been overturned. I'm curious to
see how Uber reacts. The penance btw. can also be 6 month of prison for the
CEO.

If this gets upheld in court, UberPop (UberX) is done for since that's
unlikely to ever qualify. UberBlack may qualify, but it remains questionable
if it's financially interesting.

The original injunction is here [http://docs.dpaq.de/7814-beschluss-
landgericht-ffm_uber-taxi...](http://docs.dpaq.de/7814-beschluss-landgericht-
ffm_uber-taxi-deutschland_2014-09-01.pdf) [pdf, german]. Also a good read for
all german speakers is the response of Hamburgs administration to Ubers appeal
for its injunction [https://fragdenstaat.de/files/foi/18835/2014-07-28-hh-
bwvi-u...](https://fragdenstaat.de/files/foi/18835/2014-07-28-hh-bwvi-
untersagung-mit-zwangsgeld-uber_anoymisiert_geschwaerzt.pdf) [pdf, german]

~~~
Settembrini
Thanks, updated.

